# It's Alarming!!!



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

here's another bootsale watch, i clearly recall buying this one as the bloke that sold it to me said that he liked the watch but him and his 710 had split up and she had bought him this watch a few years before, so he didn't want it anymore-Â£5, so i bought it, fully working


















regards, john.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Good watch - I had one. Gave it away though.


----------



## N_B (Jan 8, 2006)

Picked up a similar looking mint Sekonda (silver instead of gold plus seconds markers on inner bezel) a few weeks ago for Â£10, some sekonda & poljot baged ones seem to have appeared on the 2hd market recently. The alarm feature on them is novel eh..bZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz....zzzh...went down well with the girls in the local i must say







hehehe.

Fully wound it's lasting 2.5 days and the alarm never fails to work once set & wound, as for time keeping no problems aint been late because of her yet.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Had two - sold a gold one recently; kept a black faced example.

I love the irritated mosquito alarm...


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I have two of the Poljot version, they wake me up every day........


----------



## oldwatch59 (Mar 20, 2006)

Russ said:


> I have two of the Poljot version, they wake me up every day........


I've got a Poljot too.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Great for a Fiver.... I had a NOS one which I bought for Â£20 then sold for Â£30

I miss it - the alarm would wake the dead especially if you put it on a hollow table.

wear it in good health


----------

